

How a deprecated API can ruin your business (or maybe make it grow) - amurepinho
https://medium.com/@amurepinho/how-a-deprecated-api-can-ruin-your-business-or-maybe-make-it-grow-e02b8d776e0f

======
amurepinho
Hi there. Google deprecated its ClientLogin API 4 days ago. Developers had
enough time to adapt to the changes; many did not. I decided to share my
thoughts about it, hope you like it and contribute.

------
ggorenstein1
great article!

